# 2016 Chevy Volt



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks to be a nice Uber Car.










They are claiming good battery range with a Gas motor that will extend your range. And from some of the things I hear the range is being conservative on the numbers.

I'm looking at this when it comes out myself for my daily commute/Uber Car in the summer when they say it will be out.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Current model seats four including the driver, so is not eligible for Uber. Has that changed for this 2016? If it has, I agree it would be a good choice, getting about 40 miles per charge on battery alone.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Current model seats four including the driver, so is not eligible for Uber. Has that changed for this 2016? If it has, I agree it would be a good choice, getting about 40 miles per charge on battery alone.


Yes...took a look at it yesterday at the Auto show. It now has 3 passenger seating in the back.

Funny thing is in Ottawa Uber has allowed the Volt. Seen a twitter post on it. Not sure how that got by them. They say they have 3 drivers using them.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

2016 model is a 5-seater. That 5th person would only find it comfortable if it was a $5 minimum ride.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's a link to a video about the new model. Range is now 50 miles on battery, but GM refers to the fifth seat as being for "occasional use," as the passengers feet must straddle the center hump, and limited headroom. Hmmm, seems to me that's what the kid in the middle did back in the day of rear wheel drive cars. 

http://www.greencarreports.com/news...0-mile-range-41-mpg-five-seats-all-new-photos


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> 2016 model is a 5-seater. That 5th person would only find it comfortable if it was a $5 minimum ride.


Don't think it's any different than my Mazda 3. It's about the same. When it's out I will need to look more closely. They wouldn't let you get to close to the show model.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Volts also are terrible for cargo room, all those batteries take up the trunk space. Awesome getting around car, not sure if it'll do airport runs.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Volts also are terrible for cargo room, all those batteries take up the trunk space. Awesome getting around car, not sure if it'll do airport runs.


Based on the info I got the Battery is smaller than the old Volt and it runs under the floor. Trunk space should be the same as what I have now and it still is a hatch format back end where the glass goes up with the trunk. Also the seats go down. I have had no issues with cargo space on the Mazda 3 and think this should compare.

Will see once the summer comes around.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Come summer time uberx rate may be as low as .40 per km in Toronto.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> Come summer time uberx rate may be as low as .40 per km in Toronto.


Yes but I'm not buying the car for Uber. I would be buying it for my commute to work. If rates go that low There is no reason to be driving even a bicycle for Uber.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> Come summer time uberx rate may be as low as .40 per km in Toronto.


 Then drivers will be wishing Uber "good luck in all its future endeavours"...



Older Chauffeur said:


> Current model seats four including the driver, so is not eligible for Uber.


 Actually, my friend with the current model HAS, in fact, registered with Uber in Toronto (we went to training together). He ended up not driving though, because he lives in a faraway Toronto satellite where there is no Uber demand, and it just doesn't make sense to spend an hour to go to places where there is demand.



Actionjax said:


> Looks to be a nice Uber Car.


 Looks like a Honda Civic with Acura ILX grill 

Seriously, though, now that it will have four seats for passengers, it is a good Uber car.

My friend has a 2013 Volt and he likes it a lot. He is doing 90 kilometers daily from home to work and back and in summer he was able to make both ends on a single charge without engaging gas generator motor at all. In winter it's cut in half because of the temperature, but he is now able to charge it at work (they provided him with outlet) and he doesn't use gas at all. Imagine doing 500 kms each week just to go to work and back without having to fill in or use gas at all. That's crazy savings. You can pay lease instead of paying for gas.

I truly believe this technology is the future (opposed to purely electric vehicles). I can't wait for my favourite Acura to come up with something like this for a crossover.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

biozon said:


> Then drivers will be wishing Uber "good luck in all its future endeavours"...
> 
> Actually, my friend with the current model HAS, in fact, registered with Uber in Toronto (we went to training together). He ended up not driving though, because he lives in a faraway Toronto satellite where there is no Uber demand, and it just doesn't make sense to spend an hour to go to places where there is demand.
> 
> ...


Yep it's a nice option compared to pure electric. Pure electric needs to move to a battery swap system. Tesla has developed a cool concept. But that means standardizing on the battery side for the swap.

Cadillac has a nice model that is based on the Volt...but not good for Uber as it is a 2 door. It's called the ELR

http://www.gm.ca/gm/english/vehicles/cadillac/elr/overview


----------

